# For the metalheads out there



## Ether's Bane (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16OMC-jc-PQ

Steel Panther - Death to All But Metal

Sounds like a 3-way fusion of hair/thrash/power metal.

Recommended if you like... well, ANY sort of metal, I guess. But, especially GnR, Metallica, Megadeth, Judas Priest, or Testament.

Also, epic lyrics.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 23, 2009)

...I kinda don't like it.

It's like a mix of chocolate, strawberries and candy. They all are great on their own but when mixed, it becomes a pile of shite. It sounds great and everything; the lyrics are great, the instruments, the vocals are top-notch but... I don't like it.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 23, 2009)

Um, no thanks. I don't remember heavy metal ever leaving.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 25, 2009)

That fact that you described it as 1/3 hair metal made me not click the link at all and I don't plan to in the future.

By the way, rock-ground, the lyrics in your signature are pure win. TestAment!!!\m/


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 26, 2009)

Steel Panther are just a comedy band as far as I'm concerned.


----------

